

IAC Senior Management: 12 White Men, 1 White Woman - 001sky
http://iac.com/about/leadership

======
olgeni
"Senior" means that they're also old, and possibly straight, not counting
ableism.

------
o0-0o
And your point is? Let's try not play the race card around here.

